# Bestimmt schon hundert mal gestellt?!?



## MacRyan (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ja ich weiß, die Frage, kann ich mir vorstellen, habt ihr bestimmt schon 100x irgendwo gehört oder gelesen.

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich meinen Magier (momentan Stufe 70) richtig skille bzw. effektiv skille.

Und bitte, bitte tut mir ein gefallen postet so das auch ein Anfänger ( wie Ich - 2 1/2 Monate Spielzeit) auch versteht. :-)

Vielleicht noch ein Zusatz wie benutzt man die Frostfeuerblitz am effektivsten auf welche skillung


Über Eure Antworten bin ich mal gespannt ;-)


LG MacRyan


----------



## chyroon (6. Februar 2009)

MacRyan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ja ich weiß, die Frage, kann ich mir vorstellen, habt ihr bestimmt schon 100x irgendwo gehört oder gelesen.
> 
> ...



Frag doch deinen Ebay-Verkäufer, ansonsten gibt es massig Klassenfreds auf buffed und der offiziellen wow page, da findet sich bestimmt was du suchst.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Februar 2009)

Stell dir zuerst die Frage, was willst du bei WoW machen, PvE oder PvP.


----------

